
Russian spies busted by Netherlands 'left behind evidence of many operations' - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russian-cyber-spies-busted-by-netherlands-left-behind-evidence-of-many-operations/
======
RoyTyrell
The Cold War is really back on again, except Russia is a little less isolated
these days than they were during Soviet times. Hopefully it says cold too.

